# Food, Vitamins



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Excited to try the new Orijen puppy food! Any thoughts? He will be on a food and I will have to change him over...fun process  Anyway, all the sites I found seemed to point me to it being the best dry food (here in US). Also, anyone used NuVet supplements? I am a huge advocate for supplements if needed. They kept my last furbaby alive for a LONG time even with his health issues. I know it is difficult because different things are popular and carried in different countries.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you, but i've been trying to decide what food i'll feed our puppy when we get her at the end of the month too. I've read good things about Orijen and the same company also makes a brand of food called Acana. From what i've read acana is the lower cost option, but still better then foods you find in a grocery store.

I've learned about raw food diets since being on this site, but i'm not even sure where to start looking for something like that in canada and i'm not sure it's right for us. It's really interesting to read about it though and i imagine the dogs just love it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, orijen has some good reveiws over here, although some have found it a bit rich for their puppy. You will only find out once you try, it may well be perfect for little Kona.

With supplements I would be very very careful as it is easy to give the wrong things or wrong amounts. A young healthy puppy being fed a good quality food like orijen shouldn't need any supplements at all. They can be helpful as you say in later life to keep an older dog healthier, as in cod liver oil, glucosamine and chondroitin for protection of joints. I would only add something to your puppy on the advice of your vet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

stick to royal canin puppy simply the best janice x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I used Orijen as Betty was fussy as a young pup...she loved it but found it a bit rich..she had soft and smelly poos..


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, I was kindof thinking the same thing on the Nuvet... since Orijen is such a high quality food He probably won't need any extra. Thanks for the opinions


----------

